# Lap Hernia Repair-New Coder



## erikau (Aug 14, 2008)

Having trouble getting paid for lap ventral hernia repair. Should I use the unlisted code or use S-code S2075?


----------



## crhunt78 (Aug 14, 2008)

erikau said:


> Having trouble getting paid for lap ventral hernia repair. Should I use the unlisted code or use S-code S2075?



What code did you use initially?  49560?


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 15, 2008)

We use the S2075 on all insurances except Medicare. Medicare won't except the S code so we use 49659 for Medicare.


----------



## mbort (Aug 15, 2008)

I use the unlisted and reference the open code.  It stinks.  You would think that they would have added a code by now.  They've been doing these for years now!!


----------



## codedog (Aug 15, 2008)

we get paid with unlisted . Send everything in  op note  , etc  we get paid -go through alot but at end at works. but  you are right m bort should have a code by now.


----------



## Christine38 (Aug 18, 2008)

We too get paid with an unlisted procedure code...sending in the operative notes.


----------

